# Kleine Bremshebel für einen 10 jährigen



## guckmalhierher (4. Oktober 2012)

Für meinen Junior baue ich gerade einen neuen MTB und suche zur Zeit Bremshebel für kleine Hände. Die Bremshebeln von Magura MT2 und Elixir liegen zu weit weg vom Lenkergriff, sodass er nur mit Mühe sie erreichen kann.

Gibt es zur Zeit kleinere Bremshebeln auf den Markt für kleine Hände ? (Ich Zur Not kann ich imme rnoch die neunen Magura HS33 mit kurzen Hebeln nehmen, Cantisockeln sind ja vorhanden)


----------



## Sven_Kiel (4. Oktober 2012)

Ich würde zu einer Shimano XT oder Zee greifen. Die lassen sich sehr schön fein dosieren und ziemlich nah an den Lenker in der Griffweite einstellen....die Hebel sind auch recht klein.

Alternative  - was Ergonomie angeht - wäre eine Formula Oro oder RX...letztere ist allerdings sehr bissig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guckmalhierher (4. Oktober 2012)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Ich würde zu einer Shimano XT oder Zee greifen. Die lassen sich sehr schön fein dosieren und ziemlich nah an den Lenker in der Griffweite einstellen....die Hebel sind auch recht klein.
> 
> Alternative  - was Ergonomie angeht - wäre eine Formula Oro oder RX...letztere ist allerdings sehr bissig.



O.K.  die XT-Bremsen hat ein Freund von mir, ZEE konnte ich bisher nirgendswo sehen, auch nicht im Laden. 
Die Oro K18 hatte ich mal gehabt, damals trat ständig Öl raus und verschmutzten die Bremsbeläge. Nach dem Entlüften ging es eine Weil gut, allzu sehr Vertrauen habe ich nicht mehr in diese Bremse und RX kenne ich bis jetzt nicht.


----------



## mmm-bikes.com (4. Oktober 2012)

guckmalhierher schrieb:


> Für meinen Junior baue ich gerade einen neuen MTB und suche zur Zeit Bremshebel für kleine Hände. Die Bremshebeln von Magura MT2 und Elixir liegen zu weit weg vom Lenkergriff, sodass er nur mit Mühe sie erreichen kann.
> 
> Gibt es zur Zeit kleinere Bremshebeln auf den Markt für kleine Hände ? (Ich Zur Not kann ich imme rnoch die neunen Magura HS33 mit kurzen Hebeln nehmen, Cantisockeln sind ja vorhanden)



wieso stellst du die hebel nicht näher zum lenker?
ist doch kein hexenwerk bei der elixir!
mein 6.5 jähriger sohn hat keine probleme an die hebel zu kommen.


----------



## guckmalhierher (4. Oktober 2012)

mmm-bikes.com schrieb:


> wieso stellst du die hebel nicht näher zum lenker?
> ist doch kein hexenwerk bei der elixir!
> mein 6.5 jähriger sohn hat keine probleme an die hebel zu kommen.



Ist ja schon der Fall, er bremst mit dem Zeigerfinger und trotzdem ist der Hebel zu weit.

Anderes Thema: Welche Federgabel ist zur Zeit die leichteste (und bezahlbar), ich dachte an die SID. gibt es noch andere Alternative ?


----------



## Sven_Kiel (4. Oktober 2012)

guckmalhierher schrieb:


> O.K.  die XT-Bremsen hat ein Freund von mir, ZEE konnte ich bisher nirgendswo sehen, auch nicht im Laden.
> Die Oro K18 hatte ich mal gehabt, damals trat ständig Öl raus und verschmutzten die Bremsbeläge. Nach dem Entlüften ging es eine Weil gut, allzu sehr Vertrauen habe ich nicht mehr in diese Bremse und RX kenne ich bis jetzt nicht.



Ich hab die Oro seit 2007. Für mich eine absolute Sorglosbremse und dicht ist die auch. Die RX ist der Nachfolger. Fährt ein Kumpel von mir. Auch sorglos. Oft ist das einfach nur Pech. Ich kenne übrigens 3 Leute, die hatten mit der "alten" XT Undichtigkeiten am Bremssattel....


----------



## Taurus1 (4. Oktober 2012)

guckmalhierher schrieb:


> Anderes Thema: Welche Federgabel ist zur Zeit die leichteste (und bezahlbar), ich dachte an die SID. gibt es noch andere Alternative ?



Halbwegs leicht und bezahlbar ist die RST 1Air (oder RST 1stAir geschrieben?)


----------



## guckmalhierher (4. Oktober 2012)

Taurus1 schrieb:


> Halbwegs leicht und bezahlbar ist die RST 1Air (oder RST 1stAir geschrieben?)



Junior braucht noch keine teurere Federgabel, eine gute gebrauchte Gabel tut es auch

http://www.ebay.de/itm/ROCK-SHOX-SI...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item4abc9fb670

Mal sehen, wie weit ich hier herunter handeln kann.


----------



## Kesselkutscher (16. November 2012)

ALso ich hab meinem Sohnemann eine ältere LX montiert mit AVID-Hebeln, die lassen sich perfekt einstellen. Wüsste nicht, wieso die Kleinen schon Scheiben fahren sollen. EIne vernünftige V-Brake, richtig eingestellt ist da vollkommen ausreichend und beinahe schon überdimensioniert.


----------

